# Who has the greatest avatar.



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

I pick Lola. 
Classic!


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Winner gets a special secret prize.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

What's his name who did the movie with the blue people with tails in it.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Me


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I did until I was deleted by a psychopath.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

What? No love for Magilla Gorilla? Come on...it’s just plain fun to say.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

player99 said:


> I did until I was deleted by a psychopath.


Those damned psychopaths!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> I pick Lola.
> Classic!


..and consistente, just like her


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> I did until I was deleted by a psychopath.


Here. I don'







t think anyone is using this.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

player99 said:


> I did until I was deleted by a psychopath.


Here's one for you playa. (unless you had your heart set on Uncle Rico).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Uncle Rico is a football throwing beauty


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Kanye is a good one.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

They’re all dumb.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> They’re all dumb.


Sorry but my avatar of Angus is NOT dumb. 

A little judgemental on your part!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

this guy


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well mine is poetic, sort of.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

The greatest are those that got it right the first time and have never changed. Sort of like the Tele, Strat, and Les Paul. Oh, and my avatar.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

SaucyJack said:


> Me


Yours is very cool SaucyJack.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Wardo said:


>


This one could also go in the political forum.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

jdto said:


> Kanye is a good one.


I’ve never seen a Kanye on this forum.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Lola said:


> Sorry but my avatar of Angus is NOT dumb.
> 
> A little judgemental on your part!


It’s a long way
to the top
If you want to rock n roll! HNG^%$


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Johnny Spune said:


> This one could also go in the *POO*-litical forum.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I choose mine.GF^%@

I had this logo drawn up by a co-worker when I named our new band "Rockin Horse" many years ago. It cost me a bottle of rum.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> I choose mine.GF^%@
> 
> I had this logo drawn up by a co-worker when I named our new band "Rockin Horse" many years ago. It cost me a bottle of rum.
> 
> View attachment 269714


Very nice! One hates to trade rum but this looks like it was well spent.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Lola said:


> A little judgemental on your part!


Completely and utterly, not just a little.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I put mine together with a blank guitar pick picture, added color and effects in photoshop, all while not knowing WTF I was doing. Hand crafted. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

LanceT said:


> Completely and utterly, not just a little.


Each to their own!


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> I put mine together with a blank guitar pick picture, added color and effects in photoshop, all while not knowing WTF I was doing. Hand crafted. That's gotta count for something.


Hand crafted! That’s like a “custom shop” avatar!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Johnny Spune said:


> Hand crafted! That’s like a “custom shop” avatar!


 Needs a relic job


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> I choose mine.GF^%@
> 
> I had this logo drawn up by a co-worker when I named our new band "Rockin Horse" many years ago. It cost me a bottle of rum.
> 
> View attachment 269714


How many years ago?
I saw a band called Rockin Horse a few times in the early 80s


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

jdto said:


> Needs a relic job


Don't tempt me.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

I really dislike ones with sunsets


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Jimmy Fingers said:


> I really dislike ones with sunsets


Ok I’ll bite...
mine was in the morning (not a sunset) in February one day when it was -52 (serious). 

But hey your more than welcome to hate it too. ^)@#


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> Ok I’ll bite...
> mine was in the morning (not a sunset) in February one day when it was -52 (serious).
> 
> But hey your more than welcome to hate it too. ^)@#


Going toward Estevan? One of the things I don't miss about Sask. is the flat, straight, boring roads.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Jimmy Fingers said:


> I really dislike ones with sunsets


Sunrise is definitely where it's at.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Going toward Estevan?


Probably. You can kind of make out Estevan in the 20ft of visibility and another 5 hours down the road. Sharp eye.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Everybody knows the best avatars are the ones that have cats in them. Right, Laristotle, StratCat and JonnyD?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Going toward Estevan? One of the things I don't miss about Sask. is the flat, straight, boring roads.


North of Saskatoon-I think. I was eating breakfast, checking my phone, putting on lipstick, driving with my knee and grabbing a nap as I drove so I’m not exactly sure.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cats love sunsets


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Cats love sunsets


Lol. I see what you did there....
The Camaro one was funny too...
See what I did there?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> Lol. I see what you did there....
> The Camaro one was funny too...
> See what I did there?


Just you wait. I sense a Estevan biker story coming up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> North of Saskatoon-I think. I was eating breakfast, checking my phone, putting on lipstick, driving with my knee and grabbing a nap as I drove so I’m not exactly sure.


And what were you doing with the other hand?
"I been Ayn Randed, nearly branded
Communist, 'cause I'm left-handed
That's the hand I use, well, never mind"


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bubb said:


> How many years ago?
> I saw a band called Rockin Horse a few times in the early 80s


Too far back. This was my last band name so probably 20 years ago. Other names over the the years. Goodsound, Gages Creek, Goldrush, Oasis (Before Oasis), Smoky Rose and a few I've forgotten.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have the greatest avatar. I am Arthur king of the Britons.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> Sorry but my avatar of Angus is NOT dumb.
> 
> A little judgemental on your part!


A big muff would be better


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Help, help, I’m being repressed!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> I have the greatest avatar. I am Arthur king of the Britons.


Where's your sword then?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> A big muff would be better


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's the greatest avatar.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> A big muff would be better


You guys are silly. There are many connotations of the word “muff”. 

I don’t care what anyone thinks of my avatar. 

I love it an Angus was my inspiration to pick up a guitar in the first place. 

Each to their own.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Lola said:


> You guys are silly. There are many connotations of the word “muff”.
> 
> I don’t care what anyone thinks of my avatar.
> 
> ...



Hell ya! 
AC/DC=universal sign for rock and roll. 

Angus is the man. His spirit, energy and music are undeniable. HNG^%$


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I used to have the best one, but nobody could handle it.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Adcandour said:


> View attachment 270004
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have the best one, but nobody could handle it.


That is such an awesome picture of Britney Spears!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> You guys are silly. There are many connotations of the word “muff”.
> 
> I don’t care what anyone thinks of my avatar.
> 
> ...


This is a guitar forum, my avatar is a big muff...... figure it out!


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Daaaaanng. It’s getting as tense as welfare day at my in laws!

Mmmm. No. No not there yet.....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

google images 'big muff'.
the whole page is the pedal.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

laristotle said:


> google images 'big muff'.
> the whole page is the pedal.


I'm not gonna lie, that's a bit disappointing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

reckless toboggan said:


> I'm not gonna lie, that's a bit disappointing.


add triple x if your naughty mind wants more.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Something fuzzy to keep you warm.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I love it an Angus was my inspiration to pick up a guitar in the first place.


See, if I did that, I'd probably go to jail in this world of PC and SJW mentalness. It would be a pic of some 14 year old girls. 


{Relax, you PC and SJW mentals, I was also 14 at the time, so they were peers.}




> Each to their own.


Yep.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> See, if I did that, I'd probably go to jail in this world of PC and SJW mentalness. It would be a pic of some 14 year old girls.
> 
> 
> {Relax, you PC and SJW mentals, I was also 14 at the time, so they were peers.}
> ...


Hey, at least your honest.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Johnny Spune you seriously rock! Thx for your very kind support. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Everybody knows the best avatars are the ones that have cats in them. Right, Laristotle, StratCat and JonnyD?


Cats AND keyboards?

Sure you're at the right forum?


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Lola said:


> Johnny Spune you seriously rock! Thx for your very kind support. I truly appreciate it.


Anyone that likes Angus has gotta be alright!
Except maybe a psychopath....but maybe that’s the only good part of that psychopath....


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Just speaking hypothetically folks.....

No stop signs!
Speed a limits.....


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Johnny Spune said:


> Just speaking hypothetically folks.....
> 
> No stop signs!
> Speed a limits.....


When they made us they threw away the moulds! 

Another band that I really love is Airbourne. They hail from down under!

Notice Lemmy is driving the big rig! I love it!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Cmon now, who doesn't love dogs,especially one wearing a hat! If he can sit like that and listen to me play,without running away, he deserves a prize!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm surprised no one voted for my avatar. i bet it's just jealousy. only vadsy's avatar is cooler than negative scott bao with glowing eyes


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

leftysg said:


> Cmon now, who doesn't love dogs,especially one wearing a hat! If he can sit like that and listen to me play,without running away, he deserves a prize!


I’m sure your playing rocks!

But that is one fine dog......dog. 

I’d say your in the running!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm surprised no one voted for my avatar. i bet it's just jealousy. only vadsy's avatar is cooler than negative scott bao with glowing eyes


scott bao,?! this whole time I thought it was lou reed


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Negative Scott Bao...

Baaaaahahahahaha!!!!!!

That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have changed my avatar. I have been listening to these guys since I woke up this morning(day off) Every song is punchy and in your face rock n roll. 

I'm a hell raiser, risk taker, full speed ahead
Till I'm dead in the fast lane
Live wire, wild fire
I'd rather better been take the pain away
You gotta live it up
(You gotta live it up)
You gotta live it up
(You gotta live it up)


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

That’s prime rock n roll too young lady!HNG^%$HNG^%$HNG^%$


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm surprised no one voted for my avatar. i bet it's just jealousy. only vadsy's avatar is cooler than negative scott bao with glowing eyes


What's a scott bao?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine's pretty utilitarian. 

It's actually me, actually playing guitar. Ho hum.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> What's a scott bao?


Fonzi's cousin


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Above is a “positive Scott Bao”....
as opposed to a “negative Scott Bao”...
or a “neutral Scott Bao” which would have equal electrons and protons. 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> scott bao,?! this whole time I thought it was lou reed


Originally I thought it was 'Kevin' from _Sin City. _I had to check with Cheezy and was surprised to find out too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Originally I thought it was 'Kevin' from _Sin City. _I had to check with Cheezy and was surprised to find out too.


What’s a ‘Kevin’?

Just kidding,
It’s easy enough to figure out with unlimited knowledge at your fingertips.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Fonzi's cousin
> 
> View attachment 270218


Oh, ok. Did he do anything else?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Oh, ok. Did he do anything else?


Beats me.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Karate Kid I think.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

[snort]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> I have changed my avatar. I have been listening to these guys since I woke up this morning(day off) Every song is punchy and in your face rock n roll.


such a great band



jb welder said:


> Originally I thought it was 'Kevin' from _Sin City. _I had to check with Cheezy and was surprised to find out too.


kevin is too dark for me. interesting character though

britney murphy was sooooo fine in that movie. jessica alba too, but britney... holy smokes 














Electraglide said:


> Oh, ok. Did he do anything else?


charles in charge, joanie loves chachi, and also the greatest collection of enf clips ever assembled into a movie, zapped.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Cats AND keyboards?
> 
> Sure you're at the right forum?


Yeah I mess around with the keyboard sometimes and that's just where she happened to lay. I have photos of my two other cats around guitars and amps but I guess she's more of a keyboard cat.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> britney murphy was sooooo fine in that movie. jessica alba too, but britney... holy smokes


Interesting. I thought you'd be all about that Miho.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> charles in charge, joanie loves chachi, and also the greatest collection of enf clips ever assembled into a movie, zapped.


So nothing special. I looked him up on wiki and didn't see one thing I recognized aside from Happy Days. None of the movies or TV shows.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Johnny Spune said:


> I pick Lola.
> Classic!


Which one? She changes them so often.

I don't know who has the "greatest" avatar by mine is the "coolest". It's got to be with all that snow.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

She had Angus at the time. But nothing wrong with current either. 

Lots of other great avatars out there though. And most have some meaning or story behind them. Here’s your chance folks-let’s hear your avatar story.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A good part of my teens was enjoying the adventures of Freddy Scat.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> A good part of my teens was enjoying the adventures of Freddy Scat.
> 
> View attachment 270372


Boom chucka boom chucka boom chucka boom.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine looks like me a few years back 'cept the bars on the bike are a little low.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Mine looks like me a few years back 'cept the bars on the bike are a little low.


There's a lot for you to choose through to represent ya.
I know who to look for when I'm out west. lol

Many would only recognize David Mann through this one piece of artwork.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> There's a lot for you to choose through to represent ya.
> I know who to look for when I'm out west. lol
> 
> Many would only recognize David Mann through this one piece of artwork.
> ...


Everybody in my “social circle” knows almost all of Dave Mann’s work. That’s world wide. I know a lot of shops with a lot of his work on their walls. Met Dave at Slack’s show and shine and tat show years back. The guy in Ghost Rider is supposedly Spider from Easy riders mag. The guy in my avatar is a self portrait of Dave. I have an autographed copy of both.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd be down with 'vokey designs'.










"Stuff that's hidden and murky and ambiguous is scary because you don't know what it does."



















'... and Bob gets _a Poet Laureate?'_


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Is there a prize for worst avatar? Cuz I think I win that one.

For best? @davetcan all the way for me. I honestly thought that was an actual picture of him. Perfection!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Is there a prize for worst avatar? Cuz I thing I win that one.
> 
> For best? @davetcan all the way for me. I honestly thought that was an actual picture of him. Perfection!


LOL, there are days .........................


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Cmon now, who doesn't love dogs,especially one wearing a hat! If he can sit like that and listen to me play,without running away, he deserves a prize!


Indeed


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

jbealsmusic said:


> Is there a prize for worst avatar? Cuz I think I win that one.
> 
> For best? @davetcan all the way for me. I honestly thought that was an actual picture of him. Perfection!


That’s not him?......


snicker, snicker..
Just kidding, just kidding.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Updated for this !


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Stephenlouis said:


> Updated for this !


Shake those Bananas.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I got an award, for the fiords.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sorry Slarti ... didn't recognize you .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I got an award, for the fiords.


For the Fiords? 








You sure it wasn't a Troll?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Geez, the suggestions keep coming but in my mind, my Avatar is the best of the bunch. I'm not sure why you keep posting. I thought it was settled.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

@garrettdavis275


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

laristotle said:


> @garrettdavis275
> 
> View attachment 270806


Hey man I'm flattered! There's some beauties around here


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

From this thread, Bubb wins. I like Dorians also.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I got an award, for the fiords.


Just to mix British humour references--do you ever pine for the Fjords?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Just to mix British humour references--do you ever pine for the Fjords?


Do you want to be a LumberJack?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Do you want to be a LumberJack?


No, but I might buy an ex-parrot


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> No, but I might buy an ex-parrot











Ok, but it's going to cost you.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Ok, but it's going to cost you.


How much--and how much is shipping?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> How much--and how much is shipping?


London Celebrates The Monty Python Reunion By Putting A 50-Foot Dead Parrot In Potters Field Park
I'd say a bit.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> London Celebrates The Monty Python Reunion By Putting A 50-Foot Dead Parrot In Potters Field Park
> I'd say a bit.


Well he does appear to be nailed to his perch.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the rare Norwegian Blue in nature


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It's a Poly-gone.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Do you want to be a LumberJack?


If it meant getting a girl like her back in the day


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> If it meant getting a girl like her back in the day


Connie Booth, Cleese's wife. I don't think she was in this sketch.




That was Magenta.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Connie Booth, Cleese's wife. I don't think she was in this sketch.


Oddly, her character's name in Fawlty Towers was, Polly. Nice name for a Norwegian Blue


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What do I win?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What could be better than a middle-aged guy with a flattop guitar? I'm telling you, this is the greatest avatar.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

sulphur said:


> What do I win?


Well.....
not sure if this is what you were going for....but a little....disturbing?..
...in a good way, a good way....

Your in the running...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Connie Booth & John Cleese wrote the series together--including time after they divorced.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

For those that have met me, they would probably think my avatar resembles me quite well. And it’s Lego... can’t beat that!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

troyhead said:


> For those that have met me, they would probably think my avatar resembles me quite well. And it’s Lego... can’t beat that!


I never noticed it was Lego--cool.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

The WINNER is.........

jb welder. 

Respect. Good job man.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

So he slipped you a quarter? I have yet to see anyplace around here that has Poppys.....not even in the Malls.....so I'll stop off at Legion #1 tomorrow if it's open. See about becoming a member again. I was years back #25, #167 and #236 and became a member of the Bellows Falls VT. Legion in 2000 thanks to some 'Nam vets. Respect.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> So he slipped you a quarter? I have yet to see anyplace around here that has Poppys.....not even in the Malls.....so I'll stop off at Legion #1 tomorrow if it's open. See about becoming a member again. I was years back #25, #167 and #236 and became a member of the Bellows Falls VT. Legion in 2000 thanks to some 'Nam vets. Respect.


I think the fact that you (if I understand things correctly) as a non-drinker, choose to support the Legion by becoming a member, shows character.

Thanks.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I think the fact that you (if I understand things correctly) as a non-drinker, choose to support the Legion by becoming a member, shows character.
> 
> Thanks.


The Legion goes far beyond a place to drink. There was more support for my Dad and other Vets and their families there than from the DND sometimes. I had the pleasure of buying beers for one of the last WWI Vets in both the Lumby Legion and the Lumby bar. I became a member of #25 Legion back in 1982.....I ran into one of the members who had worked with my Dad as a reg. army mechanic in the 60s (and who's daughter was my first 'side' back then too) and who knew my 'service' record. 
If I can't renew my membership I'll start out as a new member and show my support that way. There's also a Can Vets Assc. close to where I live too, might stop off there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The Legion goes far beyond a place to drink. There was more support for my Dad and other Vets and their families there than from the DND sometimes. I had the pleasure of buying beers for one of the last WWI Vets in both the Lumby Legion and the Lumby bar. I became a member of #25 Legion back in 1982.....I ran into one of the members who had worked with my Dad as a reg. army mechanic in the 60s (and who's daughter was my first 'side' back then too) and who knew my 'service' record.
> If I can't renew my membership I'll start out as a new member and show my support that way. There's also a Can Vets Assc. close to where I live too, might stop off there.


Well, it should be more than just a place to drink, but to deny that most people go there for cheap booze doesn't jive with my experience.

I appreciate that you support them even though you don't drink.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Well, it should be more than just a place to drink, but to deny that most people go there for cheap booze doesn't jive with my experience.
> 
> I appreciate that you support them even though you don't drink.


I play at one last Friday. Surprisingly, their booze isn't that cheap anymore. Or maybe I just don't go out much to the really expensive places anymore?

I, too, support them. Especially at this time of year. Lots to remember not to forget.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Johnny Spune said:


> The WINNER is.........


Thanks, but I encourage anyone who wants to, please get one for yourself and put it up. They can be made custom with any veterans name you want to dedicate it to, such as family or relatives who served. You can donate (to the legion) whatever amount you like.
Here is the link:
https://mypoppy.ca/


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Well, it should be more than just a place to drink, but to deny that most people go there for cheap booze doesn't jive with my experience.
> 
> I appreciate that you support them even though you don't drink.


People go there to drink, yes but they're a lot more than that. It's a social gathering place and as High Deaf pointed out, the booze ain't cheap.....even with a Maple Leaf Services card and a membership. The last time I was in a Legion was a couple of years back when three out of the five stops on a poker run were at legions. I should have know better but I walked into one to get my card without removing my BC Beanie......bang, round for the house. I paid the same price there for beer as was being charged across the street at the hotel and it wasn't cheap. As far as I'm concerned my not drinking at the moment has no bearing on the matter. For one thing, you don't have to drink to play Crib or participate in their meat draws or god forbid, go to Karaoke. The one by me has all that and from the looks of the sign, there might be a dance this week end.....I wonder if I still remember how to dance, sober. 
I did find a Poppy at the recruiting hall down town and one of the regs there said she hadn't seen too many places around with Poppies. Maybe that's why I haven't seen too many people wearing them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> People go there to drink, yes but they're a lot more than that. It's a social gathering place and as High Deaf pointed out, the booze ain't cheap.....even with a Maple Leaf Services card and a membership. The last time I was in a Legion was a couple of years back when three out of the five stops on a poker run were at legions. I should have know better but I walked into one to get my card without removing my BC Beanie......bang, round for the house. I paid the same price there for beer as was being charged across the street at the hotel and it wasn't cheap. As far as I'm concerned my not drinking at the moment has no bearing on the matter. For one thing, you don't have to drink to play Crib or participate in their meat draws or god forbid, go to Karaoke. The one by me has all that and from the looks of the sign, there might be a dance this week end.....I wonder if I still remember how to dance, sober.
> I did find a Poppy at the recruiting hall down town and one of the regs there said she hadn't seen too many places around with Poppies. Maybe that's why I haven't seen too many people wearing them.


LOL, you’re not real good at accepting compliments are you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> LOL, you’re not real good at accepting compliments are you.


Nope.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

jb welder said:


> Thanks, but I encourage anyone who wants to, please get one for yourself and put it up. They can be made custom with any veterans name you want to dedicate it to, such as family or relatives who served. You can donate (to the legion) whatever amount you like.
> Here is the link:
> https://mypoppy.ca/


Cool, thanks for the link


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

jb welder said:


> Thanks, but I encourage anyone who wants to, please get one for yourself and put it up. They can be made custom with any veterans name you want to dedicate it to, such as family or relatives who served. You can donate (to the legion) whatever amount you like.
> Here is the link:
> https://mypoppy.ca/


Great idea!


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

Obviously...nobody considered my Avatar or I would have won. *#*(


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Jimmy Fingers said:


> Obviously...nobody considered my Avatar or I would have won. *#*(


Jimmy Fingers!

You get the blue ribbon for 2nd. 
But the rememberance poppy rules bud.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I should have know better but I walked into one to get my card without removing my BC Beanie......bang, round for the house. I paid the same price there for beer as was being charged across the street at the hotel and it wasn't cheap.


LOL Yeah, you probably shoulda known better.

I only had to do that once and then I remembered. For a good cause though - it was a small, out of the way Legion and some of the guys looked like they needed one more. 

Now I get to enjoy watching others come in avec chapeau. And then have to get with the program.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL Yeah, you probably shoulda known better.
> 
> I only had to do that once and then I remembered. For a good cause though - it was a small, out of the way Legion and some of the guys looked like they needed one more.
> 
> Now I get to enjoy watching others come in avec chapeau. And then have to get with the program.


No probably about it. It can be quite a laugh when the person with the hat is or has been military. Their reaction is usually like mine was. Even funnier when it's a smart assed kid who gets escorted out the door 'cause he won't pay up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> \ Even funnier when it's a smart assed kid who gets escorted out the door 'cause he won't pay up.


probably for the best. the place is certainly not worth it, he can easily find a place that aint an old sausage party


----------

